# The Origin of Evil: The Scarlet Letter



## Abishai100 (Aug 6, 2017)

This story was inspired by my love of village folk tales symbolizing a spiritual interest in peace and values resolutions and was inspired by the fantasy-sentiment films _The Hobbit_ and _The Shadow_!


====

On a barren planet called Xanadu, warring warlocks vied for power in an endless war until a mysterious angel named Alas landed on the planet to tell these ruffians of their folly. Alas explained to them that the secret to wisdom is peace, but the inhabitants of Xanadu insisted that war had become their prime 'custom.' Alas asked them how their war began, and the two major warring tribes of Xanadu (the Goleths and the Gahads) told the winged-angel that the wife (Shelbye) of the ancient Goleth leader (Jerry) had divorced him to marry the ancient leader of the Gahads (Jordan). After Shelbye married Jordan, Jerry created a life-size effigy-doll of Shelbye and painted a scarlet letter on it (to signify that she was unscrupulous). This infuriated Jordan and the war began.

Alas tried to persuade the Goleths and the Gahads who had been warring for so many generations now to put aside their differences and use the wisdom of love and peace to reach a healthy resolution. However, Jerry's descendant Norman (now the leader of the Goleths) expressed severe doubts that the Gahads would reciprocate any intentions to create peace with treaties about 'love and peace.' When Alas asked the current Gahad leader Timmy (descendant of Jordan) if he truly was opposed to any peace initiative, Timmy confirmed Norman's suspicious by stating that war was the natural way of life on Xanadu. It was obvious to Alas that the scarlet letter painted on the effigy-doll of Shelbye had sunk deep into the hearts of all the inhabitants of Xanadu.

A young girl named Morticia, descendant of Jordan, approached Alas and expressed her fascination with the angel's theory that it was the scarlet letter on the Shelbye-doll that was the origin of evil on Xanadu. Alas affirmed his statements and explained that 'relics' of vengeance always create more bitterness and that rage becomes a 'way of thinking.' Morticia pleaded with Alas to find a solution to this terrible problem on Xanadu by coming with some kind of clever and therapeutic 'trick' involving that scarlet letter painted on the Shelbye-doll so many years (and battles!) ago. Alas came up with a nifty plan --- he would hang a small effigy-doll of Morticia outside the city-gates of the Gahads until the Goleths noticed it and would paint a beautiful blue bird on it (to signify an interest in peace).

When Norman saw the Morticia-doll with the blue-bird on it, he was intrigued but was unconvinced somewhat that Timmy's Gahads were sincere about the symbolism of the doll and its marking. Alas persuaded Timmy, however, to meet with Norman to discuss the Morticia-doll, and Norman agreed to the meeting. The meeting was monumental and symbolic and came to be known as the Peace Dinner. There was turkey, roasted potatoes, hearty chick-pea stew, and oodles of noodles at the dinner which was held in Norman's palace. Timmy brought vials of aromatic perfumes as gifts to the women of Timmy's Gahad-city. Alas suggested at the dinner that Timmy and Norman find a way to use the blue-bird symbol on the Morticia-doll to reach some meaningful covenant regarding the remission of anger and the use of art as a way to heal spiritual wounds. Soon, the Goleths and the Gahads began singing and dancing together and thought very fondly of the blue-bird on the Morticia-doll and started (slowly but steadily) forgetting the ominous (and deadly!) scarlet letter on the Shelbye-doll. Morticia and Alas hugged, and Morticia told the angel, "You saved Xanadu from 'the ugly'!"

====


----------



## Abishai100 (Aug 7, 2017)

*The Handkerchiefs*


This original story was inspired by the crime-ornamentation film _From Hell_.

====

 

On Earth, a strange time-traveller named Jeffrey landed in old England met an aristocratic woman named Edna who always carried a special white handkerchief and a wench named Esther in a mead-hall who also carried a special white handkerchief. Jeffrey was from 2010 Los Angeles and developed a time-travel device with a strange electromagnetism distortion device in his laboratory. Jeffrey wanted to warn all woman of old England (in the time of Jack the Ripper) that in the future, a serial killer would rise to prominence who would be ten times worse than the elusive Ripper. He was hurried in developing a time machine, since the serial killer was on the loose in America and driving all of humanity insane with fear.

Edna and Esther were horrified to learn of this serial killer, even though they were obviously sceptical about Jeffrey's claim that he was a time-traveller. Jeffrey explained the killer's name was Leatherface (since he fashioned a mask made out of human skin), a pseudo-cannibal who wielded a terrible chainsaw. Leatherface murdered countless policemen and a handful of prostitutes in Los Angeles. Edna and Esther were relieved they lived in a time when they simply dealt with Jack the Ripper, but Jeffrey delivered the omen that Jack the Ripper was the first in a special new urban pattern of killings involving the unsightly targeting of women.

Edna and Esther confessed they were unnerved by ideas that Jack the Ripper was stalking prostitutes in London and wondered where Jeffrey got his 'intuition.' Jeffrey pleaded with the two women so they'd believe him about his time-travel intentions and at the very least that they tell proper authorities in Scotland Yard that this patterned pursuit of 'marked women' in urban areas revealed a new 'psychology of evil.' Edna and Esther asked Jeffrey what he meant by 'marked women,' and Jeffrey explained he was referring to 'singling out women' as some kind of 'messengers/vessels' of corruption! Jeffrey then returned to his own time but before he returned, Edna and Esther insisted he take as a 'memento' their special white handkerchiefs. Edna and Esther became good friends.

When Jeffrey returned to Los Angeles he saw news on TV of Leatherface's newest killings --- a young couple stranded on the highway after their car broke down. Apparently, the cannibal took them to his warehouse and then cut the young man and killed him while his girlfriend watched hanging on a meat-hook and injured and impaired (and screaming!). Jeffrey rushed to the LA Times to deliver an editorial in which he expressed his theory that Leatherface (just like Jack the Ripper) was pursuing women terrifyingly, because he viewed his victims as somehow 'corrupt.' Jeffrey gave the LAPD the white handkerchiefs Edna and Esther gave him on which Jeffrey had sewn on scarlet-letters ('I.Q.') and told the police, "These handkerchiefs are from two women of an older time who wanted you to know that serial-killers targeting women are the antithesis of jewellers!" The police were a bit confused (and amused) when they hear Jeffrey's odd message, but Jeffrey walked away thinking to himself, "Those two handkerchiefs from Edna and Esther will be remembered as 'souvenirs of enduring romance'!"

====


----------



## Abishai100 (Aug 9, 2017)

*The Goblin*


====

 

Two young idealistic women at an Ivy League college befriended an unusual drug-dealer who lived near their campus. The dealer's name was Zachary, and he had a strange penchant for antiques. The two women, Alisha and Kathy, were both mulattoes interested in general pedestrian flair in and around their campus and were hashish customers of Zachary, and Zachary obtained the finest hashish straight from Afghanistan. Alisha and Kathy were entranced by Zachary's antiques, particularly one supposedly an authentic necklace worn by the disappeared and fabled Russian princess Anastasia.

Alisha told Kathy that she wanted to date Zachary to woo him and convince him to gift her the Anastasia-necklace, but Kathy was wary, since Zachary was an unusual fellow (and a drug-dealer!). Nevertheless, Kathy told Alisha to keep her informed of her 'relationship' with Zachary so she would feel safe and secure. Alisha agreed and started courting Zachary who was instantly receptive of her offers. Alisha and Zachary began dating and were a nifty little couple --- they were both attractive Americans with interesting clothing and great love of music.

One day, Alisha asked Zachary about the Anastasia-necklace, and Zachary explained he was so fascinated by the Hawthorne novel _The Scarlet Letter_ that he wanted a 'corollary' antique/treasure that would symbolically serve as the 'antithesis' of the 'consciousness' presented in the Hawthorne work, and the Anastasia-necklace was that antique! Alisha decided to ask Zachary one day if she would let him wear the necklace to a party she was attending with him, and he agreed. The party was dazzling, and Alisha was enchanted by her necklace. Zachary asked Alisha to marry him at the party, and she told him she would if she could keep the necklace as a gift, and he agreed.

Two years into their marriage, Alisha was very happy and kept regular correspondence with Kathy and told her of her developments with her husband Zachary (who was very protective of her) and her beautiful Anastasia-necklace. Kathy told her to come to her house wearing the necklace for a summer picnic attended by many friends from their college, and Alisha attended wearing her Anastasia-necklace. When Alisha returned home, Zachary was furious that she had gone to a party without him wearing the Anastasia-necklace. Alisha asked her enraged husband why he was so angry, and he then told her a horrifying truth.

ZACHARY: My dear, I'm a goblin from Venus (that is my true form).
ALISHA: What? You're the man I love and married...
ZACHARY: No. You're mistaken. I took on a human form when I wanted to 'mingle' with humanity.
ALISHA: Why did you choose to marry me?
ZACHARY: I despise that Hawthorne novel and was intrigued at your fascination with my Anastasia-necklace.
ALISHA: I can't believe you. Why are you telling me this (and now)?
ZACHARY: Let me show you my true form [morphs into hideous green-goblin with monstrous crooked-teeth].
ALISHA: Oh my God! You look like a monster! I can't be married to you. What do you want with me?
ZACHARY: I want you to return my Anastasia-necklace, as that is more important than anything...even love.
ALISHA: What's so special about a necklace (when compared to the human heart), Zachary?
ZACHARY: My real name is not Zachary. My real name is Acne.
ALISHA: Acne? As in the skin-condition/rash...'acne'?
ZACHARY: I know, it's funny, and I'm very sensitive about it, but it's my goblin-name.
ALISHA: What does 'Acne' mean?
ZACHARY: It means I care nothing for the charms of the world when compared to treasure...
ALISHA: You care more about this Anastasia-necklace than you do about me or others?
ZACHARY: That necklace is something I'd do anything for...even kill.
ALISHA: I suppose you want to kill me.
ZACHARY: I will not kill you if you keep my goblin-identity a secret and promise me never to wear a necklace (in your life!).
ALISHA: Strange vow, but my life is precious (to me!), so I will honor your bargain!
ZACHARY: Very well. Remember never to tell anyone how I really look, my real name, or why the necklace is so valuable.
ALISHA: Alright. Well, I've learned at least one thing...never question a male about his interests in...relics!
ZACHARY: That's very clever, Alisha. Take this copy of the Hawthorne novel as my assurance that I won't damn you.

====


----------



## Abishai100 (Sep 6, 2017)

_Mystery Woman

_
All of my life I've had the belief that someday I would find a magical and incredible woman who would fulfill all of my daydreams about life and happiness. This 'mystery woman' has fascinated me for as long as I can remember. When I saw the American film _My Girl_, my curiosity about this haunting 'image' only grew. When I later read _The Illiad_ and the story of how the beautiful Helen of Troy was the face that launched a thousand ships toward war, I started thinking about how love is complicated by contemplation of temptation and seduction. Then, when I saw the gender-paranoia films _The Scarlet Letter_ and _The Ninth Gate_, I started thinking about the mental labyrinths of the social mind create intriguing images of a 'mystery woman' who challenges our faith in the 'practicality' of finding true love and happiness.

Of course, my wife knows that this lifelong daydream I have of this 'mystery woman' is only a figurative 'muse' who inspires me to contemplate the contours of heaven and hell regarding our creative 'journeys' toward emotional privacy.

However, I want to disagree (at least figuratively) that temptation clouds our daydreams about fantastic love, so here's a fantasy-tale story I cooked up about temptation being 'challenged' by Utopian idealism.


====

Alas was an American writer curious about the Lady of the Lake (the fabled mythic muse-woman of a magical lake who guards the secret of the incredible sword Excalibur --- from the English folk-tales of Arthurian legend). Alas had written several Internet comic book stylized 'fan-fics' about the valiant but complicated 'first-knight' of Camelot, Sir Lancelot and his competition with King Arthur's most nefarious 'rival,' the ambitious warlord Mordred. However, Alas did not really delve into any story about the mysterious Lady of the Lake. Alas decided to travel to England to find creative inspiration for his short-story about this 'mystery woman.'

Alas landed in London and then trekked to the areas where Camelot supposedly existed as a real kingdom and where the fantastic Arthurian legends of the powerful wizard Merlin and the mysterious Lady of the Lake (and the sword Excalibur) arose. Alas was big food-fan, and he started falling in love with the delicate but deliberate style of English cuisine and how it contrasted with the sweet succulence of Chinese cuisine or the flavorful 'fun' of Italian cuisine. With a full stomach and a full heart, Alas continued on his personal 'journey.' Alas decided to do some research about the Lady of the Lake in various English libraries; he also interviewed locals to see what they thought about the Lady of the Lake and how they felt she contrasted from the tales of 'intriguing/mythic women' from other culture-tales (e.g., Helen of Troy, Cinderella, Pocahontas, Aphrodite, etc.).

Alas was content that he had some sufficient research completed and was drawing pictures of the Lady of the Lake late one night in a library outside London. Suddenly, he felt a draft-wind touch his cheeks. He turned around to see if someone had walked by to create the breeze, but there was no one there. Alas decided to nevertheless walk around to see if someone was near (the library was otherwise almost completely empty since it was near closing-time). Alas walked by a shelf of books about Arthurian legend where there was a large mirror by a public library water-fountain. He saw a book called "Lady of the Lake: A Historian's Musings" (by Thomas Sanderson) and when he was about to pick the book up, he looked up and swore he saw the figure of a woman walk by in the reflection in the mirror. Alas turned his head to see who made this reflection but there was no one there!

Alas decided to check out the Sanderson book and take it to his motel room to read. He found a section where someone made an odd but interesting scribble which read, "I think I saw the Lady in a mirror one day in a library!" Alas felt goosebumps and wondered if he had a similar 'delusion/hallucination' with emotional weight. Alas concluded that he was inspired enough to write about this mysterious Lady of the Lake, so he began taking notes and scribbling drafts of what would become a pedestrianism-journal 'fan-fic' about the Lady of the Lake and how she haunts men's dreams about humility (not impudence):

*"I worked in a library for many years in England, studying the Lady of the Lake and her 'impact' on culture and how this impact is arguably imprinted on various modern-day fantastic female-avatars in popular culture such as Wonder Woman (DC Comics), She-Ra (Filmation), and Lara Croft (Tomb Raider). I am convinced that the mythical Lady of the Lake represents our general human fascination with how women inspire fantastic journeys and even idealism towards companionship. However, I wonder if these random 'gender musings' have led me to the startling conclusion that this 'mystery woman' may, in fact, be the Devil!"*

====


----------



## Abishai100 (Sep 10, 2017)

*LUXURY*


I wanted to continue with the optimism-approach to gender-inquiries regarding the symbolism surrounding _The Scarlet Letter_.

=====

Shiva was challenged by his teacher and companion Parvati who wanted to know if the East had continued to outshine the West in its lavish hotels (India) and intricate airports (Arabia). Shiva gently reminded Parvati that America boasted the world's best toy-stores (i.e., Toys 'R Us) and gave Parvati pictures of the toy-store in Times Square (NYC). Parvati transformed herself into the American TV actress Lori Loughlin (_Full House_, _Hallmark Garage Sale Mysteries_) to compare America's Toys 'R Us branches to hotels and airports in the East and took photos to contrast their colorful presentations on Facebook collages (using a friend's account --- a non-celebrity).

 

People took notice of Parvati's amazing photos of Toys 'R Us in Times Square and when compared to her photos of hotels in India and airports in the Middle East, they began commenting on the subtle differences in design in the East and West and how Western commerce/consumerism catered to a more flowery-approach to imagination-spaces. Parvati ('Lori Loughlin') decided to invite American actor/super-celebrity and friend Tom Cruise (_Minority Report_) to a Dianetics lecture hosted in the Willy Wonka section of the Toys 'R Us store in Times Square (to see if Cruise was interested in 'pedestrianism propaganda'). Cruise was very excited, and the event was considered a great PR success for New York.

 

Parvati/Loughlin grew in prestige and gained much respect for her critical evaluation of 'imagination-spaces' in the East and West and comparing the Dubai airport to the Toys 'R Us store in NYC. People started wondering if an actress had the political and social authority to discuss such symbolic design-values regarding differences in Eastern and Western commerce, but Parvati/Loughlin waived off the critics by declaring that modern consumerism facilitated great populism chatter. The real Lori Loughlin was on vacation in the Virgin Islands, which is how Parvati achieved this great 'trick,' but when the real Loughlin returned to civilization, Parvati fled back up to heaven and told Shiva of her cool adventures, and Shiva felt delighted and amused and remarked how a goddess (and her 'actress avatar') effectively hoisted gender-media to the level of great 'populism controversy.' "You will be the adversary of the harlot of Babylon, Parvati!" Shiva told his companion.

=====


----------

